# Dry skin



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Shadow has started itching himself in certain spots until they are raw and scabbed over. He gets fats and oils and neither his sister nor any of the other dogs are having this problem. Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably time for a good vet visit and some allergy tests. What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Feeding proplan and raw chicken backs/ necks twice a week.


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd look into changing the food. Maybe you need to change the type of protein you're feeding. Look at grain, corn, soy free foods. Some good foods are Orijen, Canidade, Taste of the Wild, Wellness Core. They are more expensive but the difference in your dogs health is so worth it. You could also try raw diet. I haven't tried it but a lot of people on this board do and can advise you on it.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Food changed! I had forgotten mom (who runs kennel) changed food to something called Professional... anyway Shadow is allergic to something in it and I put him back on proplan and all seems ok. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Having a similiar problem..Feeding Wellness CORE adding salmon oil. Have been on this food for a long time with no problems.....Really noticed this after a week stay at a kennel..Tried baths with little or no help. Anything else I could add for supplements to help?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> Shadow has started itching himself in certain spots until they are raw and scabbed over. He gets fats and oils and neither his sister nor any of the other dogs are having this problem. Any thoughts?
> 
> thanks


 
Where is the dog itching, and is it symmetrical?


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Always the same drops into a sit and scrathes both sides in the area of the front leg armpits. Also got the bordtella INJECTION in a close area. But it was back the first week of September and still itching


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Stucenski said:


> Always the same drops into a sit and scrathes both sides in the area of the front leg armpits. Also got the bordtella INJECTION in a close area. But it was back the first week of September and still itching


Is he breaking skin?

Do his ears look clear inside?

Do you smell any odor, like bad yeast?

How old is he? How long has he been itchy? No itching before the kennel? 

Bumps? Rash?


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Where is the dog itching, and is it symmetrical?


No, it wasn't symmertical. His left ear was realy bad and in that general area, different spots on his back and hind but both back legs. Hes doing well now though, no itiching since we took him off of Professional.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

For me it is really in the same spot all the time. Not itchy before kennel. No rash that I can really see. No food changes. Vet states that some kennel use disinfectants that could cause this, but I have given him some baths since. She says that sometimes even when you remove the thing that is causing the itch it could be some time before the skin calms down.She states that if it continues we will try some antihistime to get it under control.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is your dog a Mal??? They are more sensitive to drugs in general. They are also a bit OCD and this might be what is happening. They just cannot leave shit alone sometimes. : )


----------

